# wholesale rhinestone transfers



## Trapshooting

After taking Rodney's advice seriously I have posted my bond and applied for and recieved my retail sales liscense.
I ordered a Jet Press 12 and shirts and stones. Now my question is this.. Where can I order crystals wholesale? It seems that every site I go to has a different price, anywhere fron five dollars all the way up to eight dollars a gross.. this seems too high to me and these sights are open to the public. surely there must be some place that truly sells wholesale. Can anyone help me out? Thanks.


----------



## charles95405

those prices are about right...lower is probably Korean...higher is european crystals....you will not get true wholesale pricing unless you order over 100 gross of a couple colors...that is what I had to do..


----------



## Trapshooting

Thank you for that information. A couple of hundred gross will be over 1 thousand dollars for each color, that is a large investment starting out. It seems you would have to increase the prices of the shirts to cover that.
Is 45 dollars too much for a shirt with european crystals?


----------



## Rodney

Trapshooting said:


> After taking Rodney's advice seriously I have posted my bond and applied for and recieved my retail sales liscense.
> I ordered a Jet Press 12 and shirts and stones. Now my question is this.. Where can I order crystals wholesale? It seems that every site I go to has a different price, anywhere fron five dollars all the way up to eight dollars a gross.. this seems too high to me and these sights are open to the public. surely there must be some place that truly sells wholesale. Can anyone help me out? Thanks.


There are a lot of rhinestone vendors listed here: rhinestones related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Especially in these two threads:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t7312.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t38886.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t21113.html


----------



## charles95405

I started out by buying just a 100 gross of one and lesser amount of others...but not all colors..and the price was not the normal gross price.. Sorry but I don't post my acquistion costs... about the cost of $45 for a rhinestore shirt..it all depends on the market you are in..the quality of the shirt and of the number and colors of stones...so it is hard to say...


----------



## plan b

Stone inventory is costly, its just the nature of the beast, you will learn the short cuts you need to take to capitalize on the amount of stones you use in what designs you do. Charles is correct unless you buy in volume the price is pretty much as you described. Here is a suggestion for you,, do your model shirts by hand, then when you get a order for a bunch of one design have transfers made for you, its far more cost effective.


----------



## Trapshooting

Thank you for that tip, I hadn't thought of having my transfers made, that would probably be more cost effective.
Thank goodness for T-Shirt Forums or I would really be stabbing in the dark.


----------



## pokerman

And if Charles is buying 1000 of each color, maybe he'll sell smaller quantities to you which can be a win-win for both of you.


----------



## charles95405

If one buys the 100 gross...with shipping, holding, etc...one would still charge the same as the other guys who sell in 1-5 etc gross. There is just not enough margin to be sub-seller..


----------



## sjidohair

I have found if I buys 250 Gross of one size and color the cost is more affective, but I have done like Plan b and charles have mentioned,
I bought 10 gross of each color and size at first, made sure I had a Market and thn jumped to 250 gross of each size,, color.
when making transfers you go thru alot of stones fast if each design has 350-500 stones,, on them,
If you need any more help just ask
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

NOt all stones are alike,,
you have your different grades in chinese and korean, know what you are buying,,
Swarski the same,,,
just becuase they say swarski, ask what grade, they are,,,,,
and be careful, i have seen some out there that i believe are less in grade,, and sold as higher grade,
How can you tell, you are wondering,,
well,
look straight on at the facets,, can you see the cuts? How is the sparkle?
how is the shape?
is glue over spilled off the back to make it a wierd shape?
all those what grades them, and just like gems,, it is cut and color and clarity,, the three C's.
sandy Jo
MonkeyMeMe


----------

